# PHE Responds to Conflict of Interest Criticism



## Alex (29/8/15)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa..._authors_note_on_evidence_for_95_estimate.pdf

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Nick (29/8/15)

A fast and accurate reply...as expected from this great department which has done great work on creating awareness on many health matters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (29/8/15)

Thanka @Alex and @Nick


----------

